# Where can I find the new Bianchi FF16 straight blade fork?



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Anybody know a retailer that is selling one of these forks, or does anybody have one of these forks that they want to get rid of?

I want to replace the fork on my 2005 FG Lite with this straight blade fork.


----------



## Samw (Jun 26, 2008)

hey im after one myself - when u find one can you inform me on where u got it


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*I am ready to Sell my FF16 Fork*

...but since you posted your request nearly a year ago, I will ASSume you already moved on.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I actually bought a Ducati fork off of ebay during the winter, but might be interested in your FF16 fork. Send me a PM with what you are looking to get for it, and if it is reasonable I will see if I can get approval from the wife. I will also need to know how much length is left above the fork crown to see if I can even use it. Are there any blemishes on the fork? Has it ever been involved in a crash?


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Pics of an FF16 Fork*

Some pics:


----------

